# King Season



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

Will king season run into thanksgiving on the piers? i know its all water temp dependent but right now with baseball season cranking up i won't have much time to get out till then just trying to see if its worth a trip.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

It won't be as plentiful but yea there are still some running through at that time. That would be more ideal shark fishing from the beach or going to Alabama and catching the big bull reds that you can actually keep unlike florida.


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

That's a little late but it's possible. I wouldn't plan a long trip for kings then, it is a good inshore time though


----------



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

thanks guys yea i know its pretty late in the year and I'm not expecting the numbers like i see in may and june I'm just looking to get one or maybe two and id only be down for a few days. you think id be better off heading to navarre this time of the year or dan russell


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Caught many a king trolling the pass for reds on Thanksgiving day.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I would think the bay bite would be better then the Gulf bite that time of year. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

